# Bottom dwellers on eco complete?



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Can any bottom dwellers be safely kept on eco complete? I know corydoras need to be kept on sand to keep their barbels from wearing down. The ones I have in my other tank dig up to their eyeballs in the sand which wouldn't be pleasant on rougher substrate. It also seems too rough for kuhli loaches. What options do I have?


----------

